

No Two Digital Cameras Are the Same: Fingerprinting Via Sensor Noise - randomwalker
http://33bits.org/2011/09/19/digital-camera-fingerprinting/

======
quux
Very interesting. Also sounds like a great way to frame someone. Don't see any
reason why these fingerprints can't be forged.

------
ableal
Neat blog, with a catchy tag ("The End of Anonymous Data and what to do about
it").

The previous article mentioned upfront also looks interesting - Everything Has
a Fingerprint: The Case of Blank Paper
([http://33bits.org/2011/09/13/everything-has-a-fingerprint-
th...](http://33bits.org/2011/09/13/everything-has-a-fingerprint-the-case-of-
blank-paper/)), especially the part about using run-of-the-mill scanners
instead of SEM.

